# Engine swap



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all, I have a Deutz-Allis 828 ,was having carb problems just ordered a replacement but have been looking at replacement engines as a backup. I see some of the engines are sold with no throttle control ,a seller says mount,pull cord and blow snow. Some of these are the Briggs and Stratton snow series engines I saw some of these engines on lawnenginesurplus.com , would they work? Thanks Kensico


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Just measure the important things of your engine and then look at the diagrams of the replacement engines. It would be best to get something with the same crankshaft diameter, height and length as well as the same mounting pattern where it bolts on the tractor. The new OHV engines tend to be a little wider than the flat heads so you might run into issues on the left side of your blower if your crank handle goes through there.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for quick reply I am trying to find diagrams for my engine now regarding mounting holes I have a tecumseh hm80-155209K engine on it the LH358XA with 3/4" shaft looks like it will fit,e-mailed the seller it is a fixed speed motor with no throttle and was wondering about that part the no throttle.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Personally, I wouldn't want an engine without a throttle. I like to idle down sometimes without shutting the engine off. However, that's how a lot of machines are now - full throttle only. It's your call.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah I'm worried about throwing a rod if it's at full throttle all the time.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YA sure the BRIGGS will work just fine. you can still find some with the throttle on the engine it self.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

I saw a new 10hp tecumseh on Ebay for only $179 good deal but it has no throttle


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kensico said:


> I saw a new 10hp tecumseh on Ebay for only $179 good deal but it has no throttle


 step away from the ads. you do not want to go that route. YA FOR SURE.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah gonna check out some engine sites,Thnx


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Not sure if you are firm on a winter engine, but a lot of people (including myself) have repowered with the Harbor Freight Predator engines. They do the job, and the 6.5 hp motor has plenty of power and is incredibly affordable at $99 with a coupon.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Saewoody said:


> Not sure if you are firm on a winter engine, but a lot of people (including myself) have repowered with the Harbor Freight Predator engines. They do the job, and the 6.5 hp motor has plenty of power and is incredibly affordable at $99 with a coupon.


Yes, It is a good running and smooth and quiet. It is based upon the Honda technology but is not an exact copy like the old greyhound engines were.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have re powered quite a few old machines with the 6.5hp greyhound and a couple with the 11hp greyhound and all ran very well. I bought a supply of the 6.5hp greyhounds cheap when they were blowing them out near the end.

I would have no issues re powering with a predator engine.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Will look into,wasn't sure if it would be strong enough though I have a Tec hm80 on it now


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Kensico said:


> Will look into,wasn't sure if it would be strong enough though I have a Tec hm80 on it now


Are you close to the Canadian border? as Princess Auto have the 10 hp winter engine.

These engines are made by Ducar and well renowned for their quality.


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

You would have to find an engine that works for you but I have always heard good things about Small engine Warehouse.
Home - Small Engine Warehouse


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I just did a repower for a family member. I replaced an 8hp OHV Briggs with the 212cc Predator on a 27" Craftsman. The blower took a full bucket of 24" deep snow in 2nd gear and kept its stride. I wouldn't blame you for going bigger, but the 212cc Predator wouldn't leave you under powered.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I repowered a 2008 Troy Bilt Storm 2410 and 1987 Toro 521 with the 212cc Predator engine. Both machines run perfect. Would do it again if I have the chance


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Kensico said:


> Will look into,wasn't sure if it would be strong enough though I have a Tec hm80 on it now


I repowered an Ariens 824 (8hp/24" bucket) with the 6.5 predator motor and it seems to have more power than the Tecumseh ever did. Harbor Freight now sells an 8hp motor with a 1" shaft. The 6.5 is only 3/4". But the bigger HF engines are 2-3 times the price of the 6.5. At that point it might make sense to buy a true snowblower engine.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies,would consider getting Predator,not near Canada would've liked Princess Auto winter engine


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Those Princess Auto 7hp (208cc) winter engines are impressive. Just put one on my st824 Ariens, and I can honestly say that it kicked my 8hp tecumseh's butt.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Kensico, you should add a location to your profile so it pops up under your screen name. Comes in handy for someone offering advise on something that might only be available in a certain local. Like a great deal on a used engine off craigslist or parts machine near where you are. Just a thought.


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for advice,will do, I just took gas tank off and there was ice on bottom&#55357;&#56881;!!! Cleaned it out and put a new hose with a inline fuel filter and new carb added Seafoam and some gas and it started on first pull &#55357;&#56835; engine sounded good ,so hopefully it stays that way. I am gonna buy a predator engine when they go on sale (leave it in garage just in case) ,thnx for the info everybody , it should mate up easy if I ever need it 3/4" shaft and 1 pulley just like my tec


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i repowered my 1986 toro 824 38080 with a honda clone(an exact copy) and it has plenty of power, even in deep heavy snow. the only thing i did to mine was bore out the jet a bit so it didnt surge


----------

